# Swordfish rig question



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

A detail I neglected to pick up at the recent seminar in Surfside...

How are the loops added to the 60' windon leader for attaching the 3 lb. weight and the big flasher? It didn't look like a dropper loop tied in the leader, it looked like a separate piece of mono tied to the leader on both ends... But I could be wrong.

Forgot to ask how that was done. Was it crimped on?


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

*weight loop*

This is how we do it. Although our piece of dacron is shorter ( about 4" ).


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

The easiest to explain it is, You start behind the dacron on the mono with a series of about 10 half hitches and then you leave a 2 inch to 6 inch loop which ever you prefer now start another series of 10 or so half hitches and your done.

When I build my windons I start my half hitches on the end of the dacron so it adds and extra hold on the windon end.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

nelson6500 said:


> The easiest to explain it is, You start behind the dacron on the mono with a series of about 10 half hitches and then you leave a 2 inch to 6 inch loop which ever you prefer now start another series of 10 or so half hitches and your done.
> 
> When I build my windons I start my half hitches on the end of the dacron so it adds and extra hold on the windon end.


That's how we do ours, but we use a wax string same wax string we rig our squid up with...works great haven't had one come undone once its cinched down on itself you can not get it off


----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

We cut about a 4" piece of Dacron and slide it on about an inch come out and skip 2 inches and slide the last inch back through then we take the wax string and half hitch start in middle from each side and one side going back into loop I put about 4-5 half hitches then the way I finish is hard to explain on here but then go back out the other way and half hitch about 1/2"-1" on line and finishJust like the picture James put above(just seen it lol)


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

3' below Dacron.. You don't want the weight pulling on your Dacron connection .. Connect longline clip to the wax not the leader... place weight on 3-4' of 80 lb mono to longline clip... Use small loop 1"-2" ... a larger loop just makes for more opportunity to tangle clip... Make sure wax loop travels smoothly in and out of rod tip on hand crank and LP level wind if using electric...












I'll post some better pics later.. Capt. Ahab


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

Is this for daytime? I really like how they had the breakaway weight set up for night time. Using the copper wire and rubberbands 

Ahab, 

Could remind me how long of wind ons to use for night time? I want to say it was 50ft but I might be confused with the daytime rig.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

TeamJefe said:


> Is this for daytime? I really like how they had the breakaway weight set up for night time. Using the copper wire and rubberbands
> 
> Ahab,
> 
> Could remind me how long of wind ons to use for night time? I want to say it was 50ft but I might be confused with the daytime rig.


The nighttime leaders are around 25' and the break aways work well... We also use breakaways sometimes daytime Swordfishing when focusing on double and triple headers.. 30 lb mono works well on the daytime rigs.. Capt. Ahab


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

This is where I was getting confused. I want to focus on daytime, bottom fishing first. Will worry about night and double headers later... Thanks for the info so far, looking forward to more and better pictures...


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

gigem87 said:


> This is where I was getting confused. I want to focus on daytime, bottom fishing first. Will worry about night and double headers later... Thanks for the info so far, looking forward to more and better pictures...


Here are a couple of better pics of our loop conection and distance from dacron windon.. Hope this helps.. This is our daytime swordfishing rig we use on the Booby Trap. The leader is 300-400lb mono on an average. We use 25'-150' leaders depending on the angler and or goals for the trip to qualify as IGFA or not. To start and have less tangles I would focus on 100-125' leaders with the LP diamond light 25' above the bait and the LP electralume another 20' above the strobe. Sometimes we use 2 strobes and the Electalume disco.. You do not want your lights to close to the bait. At the end of the windon place a 400-500lbs swivel and crimp another section of leader 4-6' long below that conected to your bait. The Mustad 11/0 7691s is a great hook for daytime swordfishing. Make sure the hook is razor sharp you are trying to hook a swordfish 2000' away so that is very important.. I like the white/green and blue strobes and the disco /green and blue LP electralumes... Just a little more basic info.. Hope it helps you to Get Tight Sucka! We will be updating our website soon with new Booby Trap Fishing Team Sponsors and links to buy all your daytime swordfishing gear.. Thanks Capt. Ahab/ www.boobytrapfishingteam.com


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Also Capt. Nick Stanzcyk is not only running Daytime Swordfishing Charters in the Florida Keys but also building and selling custum Daytime Swordfishing windons you just tell him how long you want them.. You can click on his link at www.boobytrapfishingteam.com at the bottom of the page to book a trip or order your windons.. He is also selling the Reel Crankies a must have if your hand cranking fo daytime swordfish or tilefish. Capt. Ahab


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

is there a certain distance to keep between the weight and the bait? for better hook sets and less fouling.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Klesak1 said:


> is there a certain distance to keep between the weight and the bait? for better hook sets and less fouling.


 The further the weight is away from the bait the less you will foul.. Thats why I rec. the 100-125' leaders.. With the weight a couple feet below the windon connection as shown in the pic that puts the weight 98' away from the bait with a 100' leader.. With the 25-30' leaders you can do the same but will foul easier.. Sommetimes the swordfish will foul the bait when wacking it with its bill the only way to avoid that is to keep the bait moving.. When drifting you will foul more than bump trolling.. At least we have in the past.. Make sure you have different size weights for dif. current conditions.. Bump trolling you will want 6-10lbs weights and direct drops when you feel like you know where the swordfish are 2lbs-5lbs are good, connect one end to a longline clip with 3-5' of 80-100lb mono what ever you prefer and the weight on the other end you don't want this section to long so it will be easy to get off when swordfish is boatside .. We like the cannon ball weights for the drift and stick weights for the bump troll.. The longer the leader the better you will do IMO.. Capt. Ahab


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Since we are talking about rigging here is a shot from an article on The Boobytrapfishingteam from January 2013 Sportfish Magazine showing the rigged squid with all the thread they add for Daytime Swordfishing!!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Hmm, can you tell me sorta what an IFGA leader would be? Seems like those are two-part leaders no more than 30 feet to the bait (might be wrong here). Oh well, if you had a few sword rigs of IFGA size, is day or nite better? I'm thinking of crimping some with some heavy swivels, maybe black taped. Thanks on the IFGA leader question for swords.


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

broadonrod said:


> Also Capt. Nick Stanzcyk is not only running Daytime Swordfishing Charters in the Florida Keys but also building and selling custum Daytime Swordfishing windons you just tell him how long you want them.. You can click on his link at www.boobytrapfishingteam.com at the bottom of the page to book a trip or order your windons.. He is also selling the Reel Crankies a must have if your hand cranking fo daytime swordfish or tilefish. Capt. Ahab


I bought a couple leaders from him at the seminar and they look great!


----------

